

Microsoft opening applications for second class of the Accelerator for Azure - atesti
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2012/12/19/applications-are-now-open-for-the-microsoft-accelerator-for-windows-azure-2013.aspx

======
atesti
Funny, sound's like a strange Azurecombinator

